# Is there a car parts weight database?



## MatthewBowker (Mar 6, 2016)

Hello strangers,

So I am fairly new to the EV conversion scene and for a while now I have just been doing research into how much it would cost to do a conversion for myself. I have gotten to the point where I am trying to decide on a car and one which obviously isn't super heavy because more weight more batteries required for further distance. 

I have been looking at all sorts of cars and some have ranged between 2000 - 3000 lb base curb weight and I was wondering whether there is a database somewhere online which I can access to get better insights into what the weight of certain parts of the car that make up that base curb weight.

If there is a database online for somewhere that I can get more specifications of weight for parts like engine, bonnet, fenders etc. it would be really helpful for me.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## madderscience (Jun 28, 2008)

There is this:

http://www.bacomatic.org/~dw/library/txt/engfyi.htm

hardly a complete reference, (such a thing would be near impossible) but I found it useful when researching cars.


----------

